# prozessleitsystem



## AlterEgo (20 November 2010)

hallo allerseits, 
kann mir vielleicht jemand mal in verständlichen worten ein pls erklären?
habe mir schon gegoogelt und gewikit (tolles wort), aber ich versthe nicht richtig, was der unterschied zwischen einer "normal" automatisierten anlage mit sensoren, aktoren, sps etc und einem pls ist.
vielen dank im voraus...


----------



## peter(R) (20 November 2010)

Ein Prozessleitsystem (PLS) dient zum Führen (Leiten) einer Produktionsanlage. Es besteht aus den sogenannten *prozessnahen Komponenten* und den *benutzernahen Komponenten*.

Die  prozessnahen Komponenten sind in Schaltschränken oder Schaltwarten  untergebracht und direkt mit den Feldgeräten (Sensoren und Aktoren)  verbunden. Sie erledigen die eigentlichen Steuerungs- und  Regelungsaufgaben, ein typisches Beispiel ist eine *Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung (SPS)*.

Benutzernahe  Komponenten sind Bedien- und Beobachtungsstationen, diese sind  üblicherweise in einem Leitstand oder einer Bedienwarte untergebracht,  und über Bussysteme mit den prozessnahen Komponenten verbunden. Manche  Hersteller haben eigene auf den Anwendungsfall abgestimmte  Bedienkonsolen entwickelt, in letzter Zeit kommen aber immer mehr  Standard-IT-Komponenten zum Einsatz, da diese schnell und günstig  verfügbar sind. Die Software solcher Bedienstationen wird als *SCADA-System*  bezeichnet, charakteristisch für ein solches System ist, dass neben der  Anlagenvisualisierung auch umfangreiche Datenauswertungen und  -protokollierungen möglich sind.


peter(R)

P.S. Auch nur gegoogelt triffts aber recht gut.


----------



## IBFS (20 November 2010)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> sorry meine shift taste ist kaputt :smile:



und die automatische Wort- und Sinnprüfung ebenso. 

Google mal:  "batch prozess"   oder  "Verfahrenstechnik"

Dafür braucht man ein PLS.

Weniger sinnvoll ist ein PLS  hingegen für Maschinen im klassischen Sinne.

Ein Stück SPS-Software und ein PC mit VISU ist noch lange kein PLS.

Frank


----------



## AlterEgo (20 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Weniger sinnvoll ist ein PLS  hingegen für Maschinen im klassischen Sinne.
> 
> Ein Stück SPS-Software und ein PC mit VISU ist noch lange kein PLS.
> 
> Frank



danke so weit bin ich ja auch schon gekommen, aber aber ab wann ist es denn nun pls? 
wo sind denn die genauen unterschiede bezüglich hard- und software?
was macht denn das pls zum pls und trennt es von ner größeren sps gesteuerten, vernetzten anlage/maschine?

@IFBS
sorry wenn die fragen für dich blöd klingen, aber hatte damit in der praxis noch  nix zu tun und steig da nicht richtig durch...


----------



## IBFS (20 November 2010)

@AlterEgo,
naja die Grenzen sind fließend so wie der Unterschied zwischen Fluss und Strom.

Mit dem Hinweis "Verfahrenstechnik" hast du schon einen Hinweis.

Also eine kleine Wasseraufbereitungsanlage, die z.B. von einer lumpigen
PCS7 Station gesteuert wird, sehe ich noch nicht als PLS.

Stelle dir aber eine größer Müllverbrennungsanlage oder eine Chemieanlage
vor. Mehrere BUB-Plätze und zentrale Datenhaltung (Server) Alarmierungssysteme 
für die Maintenance-Truppe, das kommt einer PLS schon näher.

Hier gibt es schöne PLS-Strukturen: http://www.irs.kit.edu/download/MPR_Vorl1und2.pdf 

Frank


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 November 2010)

Ich hätte da noch ein eher historisches Beispiel für die Funktion eines PLS:

Es gab z.B. im Bereich der Wasserversorgung mal eine Zeit vor der SPS. In einem Wasserbrunnen in der Pampa mit Pumpe und Schieber war eine SPS ja auch nicht wirklich nötig, die Übertragung von Prozessdaten schon eher. Daher waren diese mit simpler Fernwirktechnik (für den SPS´ler ist das quasi dezentrale Pheripherie) ausgestattet die es erlabte den Brunnen vom Prozessleitsystem zu steuern. Da in der Regel mehrere Brunnen zur Verfügung standen wurden alle Funktionen die man heute in die SPS integriert im Prozessleitsystem abgebildet, dieses steuerte dann selbstständig die Wasserversorgung. 

Aber das ist Schnee von gestern


----------

